# BBQ Pitmasters Season 3



## mauismoker (Jun 14, 2012)

Any comments on the new season of this show? Anybody we know competing?


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 14, 2012)

check this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122718/bbq-pitmasters-season-3-updated


----------



## dougmays (Jun 15, 2012)

i watched season 1 of this show a couple years ago and it was great!  Season 2 turned into more of a competition reality show...like Survivor. They were forced to cook things they've never cooked like rattle snake. i was not a huge fan of this and i think they completely lost scope of thee idea of the show.

do  you know if season 3 will get back to smoking and real competitions?


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 15, 2012)

Even though it mat have its quirks, for me it still ranks up there among top shows on tv. It's better than the news and most sitcoms. We mainly watch cooking, history, military, natl geo(i.e., Non-Fiction)....I hope it stays on the air!!!


----------

